# Mopeds and towing a trailer with them - is it legal



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi all you knowledgeable ones,

We have never needed transport when travelling with our motorhome abroad, however when we stay in the UK the camp sites or CL's etc. tend to be more than walking distance away from some of the places we would like to visit. Soo....

I'd like to buy a moped for two, either a plain moped or a scooter, however we have a dog and he wouldn't appreciated running alongside trying to keep up with us. I was hoping to get one of those kiddies trailers, the sort used on the back of bicycles so he can come with us. Does anyone know the legalities of towing a mini trailer with a moped? Has anyone got such a thing, done such a thing or got any thoughts or experience?

Pete


----------



## sirgraham (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi I have a honda goldwing and i tow a trailer with that so it is not aainst the law to tow a trailer but you would have to have a tow bar made and an enclosed trailer (with windows of sort ) 
But what i would do if it is not a very big dog is to fit a carrier onto the back of the bike and then put a pet carry box on that
Sir Graham


----------



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

how about this instead?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Pete,

You need what's on the back of the van. Dog luxury.

Dave


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Dave,

Great picture - that's exactly what I need - I've seen a couple of potentially suitable trailers similar to the one in your photo (but nothing close to the style  ) on Ebay but used for bicycles - I guess it wouldn't be that difficult to convert for use on motorbike. There was even one tonight that folded up like a flat pack.

Sir Graham thanks for your comments - I guess the same rules would apply to a moped as a Gull Wing. Our dog is a Boarder Collie and perhaps too big for a box (25kgs) hence the thoughts of a trailer.

Pete


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

I know somone that has a small box trailer which he places his dog kennel in and tows it with his bike.

The kennel has plastic windows and a lock on the door for obvious reasons.


----------



## 108401 (Nov 22, 2007)

We have a trailer for my bicycle that I use to carry kids, dog and shopping. Can't help on the legality of towing with a moped, but I would point out that if you do it, you might want to consider a trailer with decent suspension.

I don't manage that high a speed with my bicycle (because the trailer is fapping heavy), but even so, some of the crappier road surfaces can give the trailer suspension a real workout. I'm guessing that would be a lot less pleasant and possibly downright dangerous at 30MPH. The cheaper trailers have little or no suspension.

You might also want to have a good look at the tow bar mechanism on a bicycle trailer - I'm not sure how they'd cope with handling the extra load you'd be able to place on it with the acceleration of a moped compared to a bicycle.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Good points mrtrilby,

I'm begining to realise there is more to this than meets the eye and perhaps not such a good idea after all.

Pete


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
I did post this morning but I guess it got lost in the server swap.
I don't like to say this but you can't do it.
The law states
1. Motorcycles must exceed 125 cc
2. Maximum towed weight, including the trailer and it’s load must not exceed 150 Kg. (330 lb.) or two thirds of the motorcycles unladen weight, whichever is least.
3. The Motorcycle must be marked with it’s kerbside weight.
4. Maximum width of the trailer is one metre.
5. Maximum length of the trailer is 2.5 metres, measured from the motorcycle rear wheel spindle to the rearmost part of the trailer. The trailer must be marked with it’s unladen weight.
6. The UK speed limit is 60 mph on dual carriageways and motorways.
7. Lighting regulations are the same as other small trailers.

Sorry
JP


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi JP,

I did see your post this morning and I replied however as you say it must have got lost in the changeover. Basically what I said was that with the exception of the 125cc rule the rest is doable as there are trailers etc. that meet the size and weight requirements and there is no intent to go on the motorways. Where did you get the regs from?

As I say in my last post - there seems to be more to this than meets the eye so I guess to become legal and have enough power to carry two and pull a trailer then a 125 or 150cc is the answer but that would tip the balance on weight as we have to get it into the garage. Like topsy this would just grow so we would then need one of those Easy Loader gagets to carry the heavier bike and then we would need a more substantial trailer and so that would be heavier so we would need to get rid of the Easy loader and buy a transporter with a proper tow bar etc. etc. see what I mean.....


----------



## travelsRus2 (Oct 14, 2007)

I didn't notice whether you mentioned the size/weight of your dog but we have a Honda SH125 and have replaced the top box with a pet carrier from moto-pets.com. A co. in the USA. Perfect for our Border Terrier.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi again
The regulations I posted were straight out of the law book.
I would suggest that carrying a larger dog on your rear carrier may also constitute an offence, possibly an unsafe load.
We have a 100cc machine and when I was looking around the weight difference between 50 and 125cc was minimal and the size identical on similar models, our machine is identical to the 50cc version and only 6kg heavier so I am sure you could find a 125cc that would be suitable.
The next problem is that it will not be a moped but a motor cycle and therefore you will need to get a full licence if you do not already hold one.
JP


----------

